

Top 5 Categories of Employment (Industry/Skill) in 2020? - barry-cotter

My guesses.<p>1. Data Analysis - Statistics, graphical interpretation of 
information, data mining and such<p>2. Intermediation, management - so broad as to be almost useless to you, but... the Web, the Net, globalisation, all of these probably make the long run average size of the efficient firm, on average, smaller. If you know a lot about an industry or an industrial niche you can connect people and take a cut or a fee for introducing them. This is basically the extension of the import-export firm model to services.<p>3. Biotechnology - This area is now in something analogous to the stage the IT industry was in in the late 50s, early 60s with the giant semiconductor companies. No one knows what's going to happen but it's going to be BIG. Aiming to be the Intel, Microsoft or Google of the industry is a bad bet but there will be money here in spades.<p>4. Professional services - Lawyers, Accountants, Bankers, all businesses need these people eventually, they're all skilled profesionals with hard to commoditise skills, with a possible exception for Bankers, a great deal of whose value is in reputations, connections and trust. The Law is a frankly horrible career but if you can provide a service or product lawyers want, you're golden.<p><i>Don't go to Law School unless you can get into a Tier 1 School</i>
======
mlLK
You should have enough karma to turn this into a poll, I think you should do
so.

I'd simplify your professional 6services into independent professionals since
these are individuals that are either in business for their self or for in
business for either some type of firm or agency. Independent professionals
would not only incorporate bankers, lawyers, accountants, etc. (as providers
of service) but also creative professionals as well.

Interesting start nevertheless, I personally would add education, nanotech,
and possibly robotics to that list as well.

